# puppy names



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

With the idea of a possible new P in the house...i need some girl P names if all goes according to plan. I dont like over used names..prefer the uncommon and unique. it has to have a P sound too not an F sound so Ph are out. so far the best i can come up with is Piper..but im not sure its the right name or not. so throw some names at me while i wait hehe


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Let's see, Polly, Posie, Pookie, Patty. That's all I can think of. Exciting, Jaimie!! A new home and possibly a new baby!!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh, I hope you get a new P!! :chili: Some ideas...

Parsley
Pearl
Poppy
Puddles
Picha
Paige
Persie

Ok-that's just a few I thought of. :biggrin: 

Gena


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

For some reason the first name that "popped" in my head is Poppy. There is a New Orleans author named Poppy Z. Brite who is very popular - I'm sure that's where that came from. I guess I have writer's block as I can't think of any others.

Linda


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Paige[/B]


that's the one i keep giving her!! LOL!! i like piper too tho.

she's starting her life over, buying a new house, turning a new PAGE - paige!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I like the name Perri. I'll be thinking of other P names.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Penny
Princess
Piper
Poppy

Love all four names! Good luck with puppy!
Andrea


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I just happened to have borrowed my sister's baby name book today. Just in case I decide to get another little one in the future.

Okay, remember, you asked for it....

Padma--Hindi, lotus 
Paige--English, young child
Paisley--Scottish, patterned fabric (I like the way this one sounds with Parker and Pixel)
Paiton--English, warrior's town
Paca or Paka--Swahili, kitten
Palma--Latin, palm tree
Paloma--Spanish, dove
Pancha--Spanish, free
Pandora--Greek, all gifted
Pansy--Greek, flower
Panya--Swahili, mouse, tiny baby
Parveneh--Persian, butterfly
Pascale--French, born on Easter
Pasha--Greek, sea
Pasua--Swahili, born by cesarean section
Pati--Moquelumnan???, fish baskets made of willow branches
Patia--Gypsy, Spanish, leaf
Paxton--Latin, peaceful town
Payton--Irish, form of Patricia
Pazia--Hebrew, golden
Penda--Swahili, loved
Peony--Greek, flower
Pepita--Spanish, familiar form of Josephine (this one is Josie's vote)
Perla--Latin, pearl
Pia--Italian, devout
Pilar--Spanish, pillar
Poni--African, second daughter (very appropriate)
Poppy--Latin, flower
Portia--Latin, offering
Presley--English, priest's meadow
Prima--Latin, first (the other P's may have an objection to this one)
Priya--Hindi, beloved, sweet natured


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

> With the idea of a possible new P in the house...i need some girl P names if all goes according to plan. I dont like over used names..prefer the uncommon and unique. it has to have a P sound too not an F sound so Ph are out. so far the best i can come up with is Piper..but im not sure its the right name or not. so throw some names at me while i wait hehe[/B]


Jaimie, hope all goes according to plans for "P" #3. My Piper says she would be thrilled to have another Piper on SM. I can't think of any other "P" names which haven't been mentioned except "Parfait".


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Did I reserve the right to change my mind? Good. I like Penny - always liked that name.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

How about Pippy? I always wanted to name a maltese Pippy Long Stockings but never did. Poppy is cute too.


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I like Paige, but my favorite is Paisley!! :biggrin:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">How about these?
PAGAN 
PAISLEY 
PANACHE 
PARIS 
PEBBLES 
PENELOPE 
PENNY
PEPPER 
PEPPERMINT 
PIAZZA 
PIPER 
POOKIE 
PUDDLES </span>


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Oh wow another pup! THat's very exciting!
I like payton a lot, piper is very cute, paige too.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Paige and Peyton are really different and pretty - remember Peyton Place from years and years ago with Ryan O'Neil - I was very young back then.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I like both Paige & Piper.

I think you already have 2 names with 2 syllables, so adding a third 2 syllable name might not roll off the tongue - Parker, Pixel & Piper .... or - Parker, Pixel & Paige ..... Peter Piper picked a pack of pickled peppers .......

After seeing Stephs (Phesty) suggestions I liked Paxton - and a bit of trivia for you - Paxton is the name of a leading photographic store here in Sydney .... so it goes well with Pixel and your love of photography - although, to me, Paxton sounds a little masculine?


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Promise, the promise of a new life, the best is yet to come.
Aimee


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Here is my list - Penelope , Pandora , Pansy , Persephone and Poppet . 3 dogs was lovely - I remember it 2 dogs ago . Sarah


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

A former colleague had a friend named Posie - I always thought that was an unusual name (you don't hear it very often any more). I know someone already mentioned this name, I'm just seconding the motion. 
Congratulations on the new pup!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh Jaimie how exciting, another little girl and a new house as well, it's all happening for you, how wonderful  

I really like Piper, Page, Peta, Penny, Peggy, Pebbles oh gee I could keep going but I am sure you will find something from all the suggestions you are going to get  

I just can't wait to see pictures of the new baby, I guess more progress photos are in order after her arrival, I look forward to seeing them too, your pictures are always so beautiful


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

How about Pumpkin? :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Didn't you every watch Charmed? :biggrin: The whole family of girls had only names that began with P. There was

Pru
Paige
Phoebe
Piper

I really like Piper for a little girl.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

OMG Jacqui thats too funny ..

While I was reading the first line of your post, I automatically started saying Peter Piper Picked a peck
and then couldn't believe that it was typed right in front of me .......

Very dangerous !!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I like:

Parker, Pixel and Pookie

Parker, Pixel and Piper

Parker, Pixel and Penny

Parker, Pixel and .....it's gotta have a ring to it.....let me think some more

Parker, Pixel and Peanut

Parker, Pixel and .......I've got to think about this some more....


Oh, I love the idea of another pup - and they'll have their own room, right? with lots of closet space???


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

> Didn't you every watch Charmed? :biggrin: The whole family of girls had only names that began with P. There was
> 
> Pru
> Paige
> ...


I loved that show and named my Piper after one of the sisters.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Oh , and Petunia and Pitty Pat . Sarah


----------



## kiki & pippin's mom (Jun 5, 2007)

Kiki votes for Pippin...I like Pixar...like the movies.... Penny, Prudence, Peggie, Puppet, Panda, Pokie, Parsifal, Purcell (the composer) Puccini (another composer) Presto (Tempo) Pickles..... How fun! Too fun! Must go to bed! rayer: (Now I lay me down to sleep.........zzzzzzzzzzzzzz)


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Pinky, Punky, Parisa, Pearl, Purlie , Peni


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Parisa is nice and if that little Hilton brat didn't spoil it ... PARIS is a beautiful name !!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

> How about Pippy? I always wanted to name a maltese Pippy Long Stockings but never did. Poppy is cute too.[/B]



I like Pippy/Pippi. I used to love Pippi Longstocking when I was a kid.

My fave's are Pippi and Poppy.

This is so exciting, I really hope you do get the 3rd little P.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

it is hard trying tp pick a name ,it took me days too i kept trying out names i finally chose obi as i know nobody else with a dog named obi'i like poppy,pippa/and princess.good luck jo,suga and obi


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Petunia

Penelope - Penny for short


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

good thing i have a few months to figure this out...P is so hard to be original


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

PIPER
PAISLEY
PAIGE
THERE ARE SO MANY THAT WERE NAMED TO ME THESE STAND OUT


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

Paris... hilton! 

Ha.

I like Piper, although it's not so unique. *sighs* Search through google. Type in P words or something not just names. How about Pastel?.... I think it's cute. =x


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

PeekABoo? Pearl? Puzzle?


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I heard a unique and cute P female name on tv last night-Patience. I thought it was pretty cool! :biggrin: 
And of course-I thought of your possible new pup! :biggrin:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

i like piper, penny, poppy, and piggy. (i had a stray cat i once named piggy because she ate everything we left out for all the other cats, too. turned out she didn't stop eating everything in sight when she "moved in" to my apartment, LOL.)

ann marie and the "just don't name her P**DLE!!" buttercup, who has very strong feelings about this one


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I like Presley and Paisley


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Ok, here I go with the Italian names again...LOL
Paige
Pace
Paola
Penella
Penelope
Priscilla
Prima
Pia ( means Devout) (I like this one)
Pocobella
Prada
Paola (means small)
Pietra
Pippa (means lover of horses)
How exciting!! 
Marie & the Boys*


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> I like Presley and Paisley[/B]



My late BullMastiff's name was *Presley*....I LUV that name!!!! That would be my pick for sure...it totally fits a little girl!


I also like Piper and Paisley.

Ok now some names I haven't seen mentioned here....atleast I dont think they were.

Priti, Percy, Portia, Poche, Posy, Perdy and Pram.

And then a really common name...but I like it, Precious!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> I like Paige, but my favorite is Paisley!! :biggrin:[/B]


Mine too. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I've got it--PAM!! lol. Actually my first name is Pamelyn. I hate it, lol. 

Paxil? lol.

Penny, Paxton, Peppa, Pippin?

I'm horrible with names...


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Priti ( pronounced pretty..means love) 
Pica
Penne
Peanut


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> PIPER
> PAISLEY
> PAIGE
> THERE ARE SO MANY THAT WERE NAMED TO ME THESE STAND OUT[/B]


These are the ones I like best too. :biggrin: Paisley being the one I like the most!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

A new baby is very exciting. Ok, lets see..............you named Parker for a guitar, and Pixel for you camera hobby, so why not..........are you ready :smrofl: I know you may think it is corny but for your now medical profession...............*Patience * :aktion033:


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I don't know if I am too late...but I like Penny, Paige or I really also love Olive!!! Its so cute. I love the "little miss sunshine" movie. I know it doesn't start with a "p" but its such a cuuuutttteeeee name  .


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> I don't know if I am too late...but I like Penny, Paige or I really also love Olive!!! Its so cute. I love the "little miss sunshine" movie. I know it doesn't start with a "p" but its such a cuuuutttteeeee name  .[/B]


well she could call her Polive. That's with a "silent P", if we go back to our early spelling classes  

i'm just being silly tonight. work is stressing me out and i need a "silly outlet", sorry


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=427758
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about Palmolive? Madge, I soaked in it!


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Pat, that was a beautiful suggestion. Patience has a lovely sound to it.


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

How about Pippen? I think that sounds cute! My second choice would be Pilar...pronouced pee-lar.


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

So many great names. I like the name Petal. I am an avid flower lover.

Pam and Sassy


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Thought of another one....and I dont think its been mentioned, if it has...sorry to be redundant.

Paradise....I thought it sounded nice.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> Parisa is nice and if that little Hilton brat didn't spoil it ... PARIS is a beautiful name !!![/B]


I really like the name PARIS, too. lol

I also have some friends who named their daughter Patience. That is definitely a name you don't hear very often.

I don't have any suggestions (other than what has already been mentioned) but I know you will come up with the perfect name.

Since you live in Louisiana, you could name her Parish.  (that's really close to Paris  )


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> Pat, that was a beautiful suggestion. Patience has a lovely sound to it.[/B]


Thanks Jodi.....I thought it was clever :chili: I know Jaimie likes names tied to her hobbies, etc.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

I work with a woman named Petra-it's certainly different. How about Pavlov?  
Seriously, I think Paisley or Peyton keeps in the "mood" of Parker and Pixel best.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I don't know if you're into poetry, but I love *Prufrock*, from T.S. Eliot's poem "The Lovesong of J. Alfred Prufrock"


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i th :innocent: ought about p names all week i think i have a new one for you ,pixi not to sure if spelt right .or prada like the handbags ect .good luck .jo suga and obi,


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I watched a movie once that had a dog named Paxil after the anti-deppressant. I thought that was funny. 

You definately can't be depressed around a maltese! 

But it's way too close to Pixel. They'd get their names confused.

Leslie and Izzy


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

how about pandora? was that already said? :w00t:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Polly Pocket :HistericalSmiley: Sarah


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Yoo-Hoo Jaimie...any of these names jumping out at ya????


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Dear Jaimie, I am so happy for you. You will look back a year from now and be wowed at the changes you helped take place.

GOOD, good luck with picking your new P name.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Pizzazz?

Prestige?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i still dont know.....piper is still tops on my list.....but there is still time to figure this out


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Paisley
Patton
Pandora
*Presley*

those are my suggestions!


----------

